# Security lights from the roof .



## electriboy (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi ,problem I have :
Client wants to have kind of secutity lights from the industrial building roof on the short ,bended post - motion sensor and photo cell , and ring bell wire up to it . 
1. What light fixture is the best for it ?
2. I can't find the post I need .( bend the IMT ? )
3. What sensor is the best ?
4. How to put it together ?
5. Is it ok : ring bell on sensor with photo cell .
I'm thinking of quartz light 300 / 500 Watt . Not too many of them on the market . Help me !


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electriboy said:


> Hi ,problem I have :
> Client wants to have kind of secutity lights from the industrial building roof on the short ,bended post - motion sensor and photo cell , and ring bell wire up to it .


Bell wire?!?!? 



electriboy said:


> 1. What light fixture is the best for it ?


If a motion sensor, forget sodium, mercury or metal-halides. You need something like incandescent or cold-start fluorescent to come on immediately.



electriboy said:


> 2. I can't find the post I need .( bend the IMT ? )


Got a bender?



electriboy said:


> 3. What sensor is the best ?


Most motion sensors already have a photocell to keep the light from turning on when it's daylight.



electriboy said:


> 4. How to put it together ?


Now I'm beginning to wonder.



electriboy said:


> 5. Is it ok : ring bell on sensor with photo cell .


What's a ring bell? Do you mean some sort of audible alarm?



electriboy said:


> I'm thinking of quartz light 300 / 500 Watt . Not too many of them on the market . Help me !


I think you're biggest problem is this task is beyond your capabilities. And these are, no offense, simple obsticles to overcome. You filled out your profile and say you're an electrician. My guess is you're just starting out.


----------



## electriboy (Jun 15, 2008)

If the lamp is 500W minimum, is hard to find good photo cell . I'm asking if anyone knows something good for it .
When sensor see movement , the alarm should sound ( bell 110 V ) with the light turn on .
I have only one idea for this post as I wrote - band the IMT .
It doesn't matter if I'm beginner or not . That's not the question .
Still don't know , how to put this things together on the bended pipe .:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Drive the coil of a lighting contactor from your motion sensor then. That way, the load is not run through the photocell either.

Not sure what you mean by 'band the IMT', let alone know what IMT is.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I think you're biggest problem is this task is beyond your capabilities. And these are, no offense, simple obsticles to overcome. You filled out your profile and say you're an electrician. My guess is you're just starting out.


actually, he listed himself as "electrical contractor"

<LI class=profilefield_category>


> <LI class=profilefield_category>About electriboy How did you find ElectricianTalk.com? Search the internet What is your electrical related field/trade: electrical contractor Location california


best of luck to ya electriboy but you are neither an EC or an electrician if you are asking this type of questions. There is a DIY forum here:http://www.diychatroom.com/

that would be more applicable for your questions.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

nap said:


> actually, he listed himself as "electrical contractor"
> 
> <LI class=profilefield_category>best of luck to ya electriboy but you are neither an EC or an electrician if you are asking this type of questions. There is a DIY forum here:http://www.diychatroom.com/
> 
> that would be more applicable for your questions.


 
Oh Nap now come on and stop picking on the kid, maybe he is one of those 90 day heros from a tech class or something.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Is it just me or do these people making these types of posts believe that all electricians are idots?


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

rlc3854 said:


> Is it just me or do these people making these types of posts believe that all electricians are idots?


there is so much irony in that statement, I can't resist. Please note how you spelled (what I presume is supposed to be) idiot.


----------



## scrooge (Jan 26, 2008)

nap said:


> there is so much irony in that statement, I can't resist. Please note how you spelled (what I presume is supposed to be) idiot.


Idiom.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

nap said:


> there is so much irony in that statement, I can't resist. Please note how you spelled (what I presume is supposed to be) idiot.


You are correct, I should have read the statement before posting. I guess the ten hour days are getting to me.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

rlc3854 said:


> Is it just me or do these people making these types of posts believe that all electricians are idots?


Bugs Bunny said it that way " what an idot, what a maroon":laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wirenut1110 said:


> Bugs Bunny said it that way " what an idot, what a maroon":laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

This needed a bump ...should be running neck-in-neck with the other comedy show...


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

You can't bend IMT, it bends you. LOL. 

wow, what an interesting request....a ringing bell when the light comes on? Must have been a high theft area, and he didn't think he could afford a good electrician.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, time to close this one. 

go to www.diychatroom.com


----------

